# دورة ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (30 يوليو 2010)

*محاضرات في ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه*

السلام عليكم 
اليكم مجموعة من المحاضرات فى ادارة المشروعات مجمعه و مرتبه من عدد من المراجع و دورة IPMA
المحاضره الاولى:10:
http://www.4shared.com/document/pzdVmTno/L_1__IPMA-Introduction.html
المحاضره الثانيه:75:
http://www.4shared.com/document/LqBkSQeM/L2_Planning_Phase.html


----------



## virtualknight (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م_هبه (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (14 أغسطس 2010)

*المحاضره الثالثه - ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه*

المحاضره الثالثه - ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه
السلام عليكم
اليكم مجموعة من المحاضرات فى ادارة المشروعات مجمعه و مرتبه من عدد من المراجع و دورة IPMA
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.4shared.com/document/IjyzCtiY/L3_Scheduling.html


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (14 أغسطس 2010)

*المحاضره الرابعه- ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه*

السلام عليكم
اليكم مجموعة من المحاضرات فى ادارة المشروعات مجمعه و مرتبه من عدد من المراجع و دورة IPMA
المحاضره الرابعه





عن التخطيط للمشاريع التكراريه
http://www.4shared.com/document/yN1HfAAC/L4_LOB.html


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (14 أغسطس 2010)

*المحاضره الخامسه- ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه*

المحاضره الخامسه- ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه
السلام عليكم
اليكم مجموعة من المحاضرات فى ادارة المشروعات مجمعه و مرتبه من عدد من المراجع و دورة IPMA
المحاضره الخامسه
عن تخطيط الموارد
http://www.4shared.com/document/cS5nAwLH/L5_Resource_management.html


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (15 أغسطس 2010)

ابو فدوى و يمنى قال:


> المحاضره الخامسه- ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه
> السلام عليكم
> اليكم مجموعة من المحاضرات فى ادارة المشروعات مجمعه و مرتبه من عدد من المراجع و دورة IPMA
> المحاضره الخامسه
> ...


 
شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا. المحاضرة جميلة.
ذكرت في المحاضرة مقياس الكفاءة PRODUCTIVITY = output/input 
ودا اساس قياس الاداء وعمل KPI


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (16 أغسطس 2010)

الله يوفق عملك0000مع التقدير


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (16 أغسطس 2010)

*المحاضره السادسه- ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه*

السلام عليكم
اليكم مجموعة من المحاضرات فى ادارة المشروعات مجمعه و مرتبه من عدد من المراجع و دورة IPMA
المحاضره السادسه
http://www.4shared.com/document/Rw7OHgCJ/L6_Project_Control.html


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (16 أغسطس 2010)

*المحاضره السابعه- ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه*

السلام عليكم
اليكم مجموعة من المحاضرات فى ادارة المشروعات مجمعه و مرتبه من عدد من المراجع و دورة IPMA
المحاضره السابعه
http://www.4shared.com/document/ydv1kCV9/L7_Cost_Management.html


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (18 أغسطس 2010)

*المحاضره الثامنه - ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه*

السلام عليكم
اليكم المحاضره الثامنه و الاخيره
http://www.4shared.com/document/JnLeOvdv/L8_Finance_Management.html


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للأخ العزيز ... أبو فدوي ويمني ... أحببت جمع المحاضرات في موضوع واحد لمنع التشتيت وحتي تكون الفائدة بمشيئة الله أكبر...


----------



## فؤاد1990 (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذه المحاضرات واريد كتب حول نظرية المجموعات الضبابية وعلاقتها بادارة المشاريع:1:


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (23 أغسطس 2010)

*ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه مجمعه - الجزء الاول*

السلام عليكم
اليكم رابط المحاضرات مجمعه الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/document/gyPFaXjl/PM_0.html


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اليكم محاضرات دورة ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه مجمعه على ملفين حتى تعم الفائده 
http://www.4shared.com/document/gyPFaXjl/PM_0.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/jmP2y7-W/PM_1.html


----------



## magnum1272003 (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودالرزوق (26 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.al-fnaan.com/vb/image.php?u=872&type=sigpic&dateline=1279557235


----------



## محمودالرزوق (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (27 أغسطس 2010)

محمودالرزوق قال:


> http://www.al-fnaan.com/vb/image.php?u=872&type=sigpic&dateline=1279557235


لم افهم المقصود من الرابط رجاء التبسيط


----------



## م_هبه (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عل هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## saidelsayedab (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hammam2003 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eehaboo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

يا جماعة متى سستنتهون من هذا الروتين ...شكرا...جزاك الله خيرا...يعطيك العافية...مشكور.....مجهود رائع ...لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله عذرا منك اخي صاحب الموضوع فأنا احمل الموضوع الان ولا يمكنني ادراج تعليقي على موضوعك الا بعد الاطلاع باذن الله


----------



## HHM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adamhagwab (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شــــــــــــكرا على هذا المجهود الكبير 
وشكرا على السخاء والاستعداد لمشاركة الاخرين فائدة العلم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Jamal (6 أكتوبر 2010)

Thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng_hos (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## يسرى191 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*المقصود انك زعيم بمعنى الكلمة*



ابو فدوى و يمنى قال:


> لم افهم المقصود من الرابط رجاء التبسيط


 المقصود انك زعيم بمعنى الكلمة


----------



## hmt241 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير ....فعلا محاضرات قيمه *


----------



## hamadaherzoo (2 فبراير 2012)

بجد شكرااااااا جزيييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## gamil_13 (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## سوزان شقير (5 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## sharkfish77 (13 مارس 2013)

برجاء إعادة رفع الملفات


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (17 أبريل 2015)

الرجاء رفع ملفات الدورة مرة اخرى


----------

